# Adding Walkaround Gunwales?



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

My SUV has only front and rear decks. Rod storage was installed and have been kicking around the idea of having walkaround gunwales installed. Is it even possible on this boat? I don't like the idea of adding any more weight to the boat but it would be nice to have a gunwale I can sit on and offer a little more protection for the rods.

It might be a total waste of money 

Here is a picture of the layout. Please excuse the mess, it's an old picture. I left it uncovered over night and the trees dropped a bunch of crap all over it. It lives in the garage now...


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Sure, anything is possible with fiberglass, resin and core material. Adding gunnels wouldn't add much weight at all. You need supports on the sides, a support cleat attached to the side supports and decking. Here is a link that shows it in progress. This example is wood that will be glassed over but you can use other core material as well.
http://forums.bateau2.com/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=45383&start=1430

I was battling with myself if I should do this or not on my build. I elected not to because I want to get done and I was afraid the boat might be cramped feeling, but it can easily be added later if I decided I needed it.
In some ways I wish I had because it would have given me an easier and cleaner looking way of running chase tubes to the front for wires and fuel lines instead of cutting holes in frames and running split pvc up the edge of the bottom.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Awesome. Thank you for link. It makes so much more sense now. I don't know my head from my ass when it comes to fiberglass work. This looks pretty straight forward. Might be a good learning experience so long as I have a pro look it over to make sure things are getting done correctly. 



> Sure, anything is possible with fiberglass, resin and core material. Adding gunnels wouldn't add much weight at all. You need supports on the sides, a support cleat attached to the side supports and decking. Here is a link that shows it in progress. This example is wood that will be glassed over but you can use other core material as well.
> http://forums.bateau2.com/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=45383&start=1430
> 
> I was battling with myself if I should do this or not on my build. I elected not to because I want to get done and I was afraid the boat might be cramped feeling, but it can easily be added later if I decided I needed it.
> In some ways I wish I had because it would have given me an easier and cleaner looking way of running chase tubes to the front for wires and fuel lines instead of cutting holes in frames and running split pvc up the edge of the bottom.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

In 1990 I added 8 " wide gunnels to my 16'8" Hoog Hornet, It gave me room to add rod racks below. With Teak no finish required and gives the boat a classy look.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have walkable gunnels on my boat. I walk on them cause it's stable and sit on them, cut bait on them and they hold my push pole. I have no idea how much weight it will add or how to do it


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

OP did you find anybody in NO that does this?

Im interested also


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Is it possible, yes, is it worth it, honestly I would say no. I have them on my boat now and when I build my next one I will need to think long and hard on if I will use them again. I feel on a small boat they take away cockpit space which is already at a premium, and add weight, although the weight is pretty evenly distributed. 
They do add some sun protection for your rods, but I've fished for many years and have never had an issue with my stuff in the sun. 

If I were going to add them again I would only do it if I can build them to where they flip up for access to your rods from the top, at least this way you can secure them when need be.

If it were me I would keep the boat as it is, the investment isn't worth the reward IMO.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

> OP did you find anybody in NO that does this?
> 
> Im interested also


I talked to a few people about the job but opted to address the trailer problems before adding fancy things to the boat. There is a fiberglass shop in Baton Rouge called Southern Marine specialist that I was told does very good fiberglass work. I'm sure they could add gunwales, it doesn't appear to be a very complex job. I can ask around about shops in New Orleans if you're interested. 








> Is it possible, yes, is it worth it, honestly I would say no. I have them on my boat now and when I build my next one I will need to think long and hard on if I will use them again. I feel on a small boat they take away cockpit space which is already at a premium, and add weight, although the weight is pretty evenly distributed.
> They do add some sun protection for your rods, but I've fished for many years and have never had an issue with my stuff in the sun.
> 
> If I were going to add them again I would only do it if I can build them to where they flip up for access to your rods from the top, at least this way you can secure them when need be.
> ...


Pretty much exactly what I was told when I asked. I think they guys exact words were "yeah, that would look really cool but your trailer is a pile of shit, call me when the trailer is fixed"


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Your hull is 70" wide so I wouldn't be scared of adding them if you think they'd be of benefit.  I doubt they will be comfortably walkable, but you should be able to stand on them to fish. They will protect your rods and more importantly keep you in the middle of the boat where you belong.  

On the other hand, my hull is 54" beam at the widest and my cockpit is 28"ish if I remember properly.  They make my cockpit small. I can walk them if you want to bet a beer on it, but it is risky.  The opposite chine is out of the water when I do.  One spot of fish slime and I'll be in the drink.  I also get to hurdle my fish cooler to get to the bow. However, they protect my poles, greatly stiffen up the sides and keep me in the middle.

Nate


----------



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

Did you ever build your walk around gunwales? I've got a 14'6 skimmer that I'm I've been thinking about building them for out of h80 core but I'd really like the opinion of someone who's tried it.


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

if you decide to add gunwales , drop a plum bob to the corner of the cockpit and measure the distance to the gunwale and add just that much , this will keep you from loosing any deck space since you cant step outside the footprint of the deck and you maximize the footprint of the gunwale


----------



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

riptide said:


> if you decide to add gunwales , drop a plum bob to the corner of the cockpit and measure the distance to the gunwale and add just that much , this will keep you from loosing any deck space since you cant step outside the footprint of the deck and you maximize the footprint of the gunwale


Good call, I was trying to determine what the best way to figure out the width was.


----------



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey, you don't know any where in the Wilmington area that I could get a sheet of divinycell do you? Jamestown distributors wants 300 just for shipping to southport


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

D. C. Ward said:


> Hey, you don't know any where in the Wilmington area that I could get a sheet of divinycell do you? Jamestown distributors wants 300 just for shipping to southport


 yea just call me


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

The weight saving from using core rather than marine ply for such a small area is not going to justify the additional expense. 9mm ply with a layer of glass on top will serve fine.
JC


----------



## taco29403 (Jun 16, 2015)

D. C. Ward said:


> Hey, you don't know any where in the Wilmington area that I could get a sheet of divinycell do you? Jamestown distributors wants 300 just for shipping to southport


Depending on your needs you can get them to cut it in half and reduce the shipping. I had them do it for me and it reduced shipping from $120 to around $25.


----------



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks, I'm out of town working till next week I'll get up with you then


----------

